# 2014 Synapse - 25.4 Seatpost availability ?



## nonamed (Jan 5, 2014)

I am looking around for seatpost for new 2014 Cannondale Synapse.

What I found FSA made their SL-K with 25.4mm diameter to fit new Synapse. Is it possible to order such seatpost ? does anyone know ?

Furthermore I found that Cannondale distribute (but is out of stock everywhere) thier own C2 Carbon UD seatpost 25.4mm.

Does anyone know if it is the same model as FSA SL-K but with different painting ? Maybe anyone know the weight comparison and setback of these two models?


----------



## Vince77 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi,

I'm reasonably sure that the Cannondale is a rebadged FSA seatpost with the same setback (20mm) , and more than likely the same weight.

Here in the UK we can order the FSA version from the distributor via a retailer and if you're in the US you could do the same.

I really think that Cannondale are disgraceful not giving their customers more choice,it's not as though anyone else uses this size on road bikes.


----------



## nonamed (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm reasonably sure that the Cannondale is a rebadged FSA seatpost with the same setback (20mm) , and more than likely the same weight.
> 
> ...


Do You know the price of FSA SL-K 25.4mm seatpost for Synapse ?  any links ?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

You can definitely order one through FSA, as I just have done the same. They have black with either white or red accents in the US. 

I ordered mine because I didn't like the white one that came stock. 

So I do have my white FSA SLK carbon for sale. If you're interested, let me know. It is also Di2 compatible.


----------



## nonamed (Jan 5, 2014)

trauma-md said:


> You can definitely order one through FSA, as I just have done the same. They have black with either white or red accents in the US.
> 
> I ordered mine because I didn't like the white one that came stock.
> 
> So I do have my white FSA SLK carbon for sale. If you're interested, let me know. It is also Di2 compatible.


PM sent  What do You mean Di2 compatible ? You can put battery inside ? I saw this seatpost in Cannondale Store, and didn't noticed anything special about it. Looks like usual carbon seatpost but with reduced diameter.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

It's funny that Cannondale uses the FSA SL-K post on the Hi-Mod versions of their Synapse. I wouldn't be at all surprised if the post used on the other carbon Synapses is just an OEMed version of this post.


----------



## nonamed (Jan 5, 2014)

LVbob said:


> It's funny that Cannondale uses the FSA SL-K post on the Hi-Mod versions of their Synapse. I wouldn't be at all surprised if the post used on the other carbon Synapses is just an OEMed version of this post.


What did I found Cannondale C2 25.4x350mm seatpost they use in other Synapse'14 has different setback. It is 15mm where FSA SL-K has 20mm


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

nonamed said:


> PM sent  What do You mean Di2 compatible ? You can put battery inside ? I saw this seatpost in Cannondale Store, and didn't noticed anything special about it. Looks like usual carbon seatpost but with reduced diameter.


The Di2 specific posts are the same 25.4mm diameter but have a collar on the inside diameter where you can secure the Di2 internal battery. You obviously can use it as a normal seat post without the battery


----------



## nonamed (Jan 5, 2014)

trauma-md said:


> The Di2 specific posts are the same 25.4mm diameter but have a collar on the inside diameter where you can secure the Di2 internal battery. You obviously can use it as a normal seat post without the battery


I am interested. Let me know on PM


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

trauma-md said:


> You can definitely order one through FSA, as I just have done the same. They have black with either white or red accents in the US.
> 
> I ordered mine because I didn't like the white one that came stock.
> 
> So I do have my white FSA SLK carbon for sale. If you're interested, let me know. It is also Di2 compatible.


how much was the post from FSA?


----------



## Shogunade (Jun 30, 2014)

This seat post is a nightmare to find...especially w di2 internals. Best bet is flea-bay. If it's in stock the places keep the price inflated because of supply issues. Even had to pay $90 for the rebadged cannondale oem non-di2 version!! And on top of that gonna have to DIY the internal di2 battery housing.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

I have a black SLK with Di2 internal sleeve available now (white one is sold). PM me if interested.


----------



## boomersooner69 (Sep 3, 2009)

Definitely interested, PM sent


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Anyone know the weight? Are there any options for a Ti bolt or anything else to drop weight on it?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

PM sent back


----------



## nonamed (Jan 5, 2014)

piercebrew said:


> Anyone know the weight? Are there any options for a Ti bolt or anything else to drop weight on it?


Yes, today gonna check.
I have ordered brand new FSA SL-K 25.4mm black with white decals, 20mm offset and Di2 ready (my standard seatpost which came with Synapse HiMod Ultegra 2014 is not di2 ready - it does not have alu insert for di2 battery inside) from _bikewagon. cost 119$ .
_You can also order version with 0mm setback.

Regards.


----------



## boomersooner69 (Sep 3, 2009)

Trauma, not sure if you were talking to me but never got a PM.

nonamed, you must have gotten one of the last ones. I email bikewagon and they don't have any more in stock. Not SB0 anyways.


----------



## boomersooner69 (Sep 3, 2009)

nonamed said:


> Yes, today gonna check.
> I have ordered brand new FSA SL-K 25.4mm black with white decals, 20mm offset and Di2 ready (my standard seatpost which came with Synapse HiMod Ultegra 2014 is not di2 ready - it does not have alu insert for di2 battery inside) from _bikewagon. cost 119$ .
> _You can also order version with 0mm setback.


Have you gotten the seatpost? If so did you weigh it before installing? For the price they're charging i'd hope it's lighter than the Thomson I'm using now.
Regards.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

boomersooner, I still have my synapse di2 post for sale...it is 224g


----------



## boomersooner69 (Sep 3, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> boomersooner, I still have my synapse di2 post for sale...it is 224g


Thanks trauma, I had a fitting done recently and discovered I need a zero setback post. Is yours 0 or 20mm?


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

(Deleted)


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Post sold.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

> What did I found Cannondale C2 25.4x350mm seatpost they use in other Synapse'14 has different setback. It is 15mm where FSA SL-K has 20mm




I have the 15mm C2 on my new Synapse Ultegra 2013. However, due to my long femurs, it's not enough for me and I need something with more setback. I'm not sure the 20 mm FSA SL-K would be enough, but the fact that its clamp looks smaller than the C2 might help moving the seat back a little bit more.

Do you guys know if there are other 25.4 seatposts with a lot of setback available on the market ?

Edit : I am looking for a carbon seatpost


----------



## dreys (Feb 26, 2015)

I have FSA SL-K carbon (25.4) available for sale as well. Arrived with my 2015 Synapse Hi-Mod Red version.

PM interested.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know whether anyone is still looking for options, but I just saw that Enve Composites now makes one. Looks good too. 

Seatpost - ENVE Composites


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Also another option, the Cannondale SAVE 25.4 that comes with the new Evos has a MSRP of 200$ and it weighs 177gr (my friend's post), lighter than the Enve, much lighter than the FSA SL-K and a better head design than both.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Dan Gerous said:


> and a better head design than both.


oh snap.


----------



## dreys (Feb 26, 2015)

Rashadabd said:


> I don't know whether anyone is still looking for options, but I just saw that Enve Composites now makes one. Looks good too.
> 
> Seatpost - ENVE Composites


That is one expensive seatpost!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dreys said:


> That is one expensive seatpost!


All of their stuff is, but they are one the best at working with carbon. Whether it's so good that it's worth the extra dough is a matter of opinion. Some people love their products though.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> All of their stuff is, but they are one the best at working with carbon. Whether it's so good that it's worth the extra dough is a matter of opinion. Some people love their products though.


It's made in China. Most of their components are.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> It's made in China. Most of their components are.


Everyone's frames and components are made in China for the most part (particularly if we are talking carbon). I was speaking of design.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well most people I know think that Enve makes all of their stuff in the USA. Even bike shops and ADs of theirs.


----------



## dreys (Feb 26, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> Well most people I know think that Enve makes all of their stuff in the USA. Even bike shops and ADs of theirs.


Enve makes wheels in US, but components are made in China


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, to be more specific they make the MTB stem and bars here in the US. They make the hubs here too. And of course the wheels, which are built by a computer/machine by the way, they're not hand built. All road components come from China.


----------

